

2015 EU VAT changes to electronic B2C services - AhtiK
http://www.vatlive.com/eu-vat-rules/2015-eu-vat-changes-to-electronic-b2c-services/

======
AhtiK
All the details at
[http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/resources/documents/tax...](http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/resources/documents/taxation/vat/how_vat_works/telecom/explanatory_notes_2015_en.pdf)

But that's way too long, especially for "Explanatory notes".

